# Lighter Boots....... Worth It?



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

No lighter boots are really only benificial for freestyle. Although having a lighter setup may be nice when on the chairlift or just walking around it won't benifit a freerider. The only thing you should focus on is comfort number one and flex and other things later. Although if you do feel you want a light boot check out the Forum line all of their boots I tried on were real light if you don't mind the feeling of wearing cardboard on your feet.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

If you do alot of hiking, lighter boots are definitely worth it. I have the Ride FUL's, and outside of my recent heel lift issue, they are great, for freestyle and freeride. And when I hike, I find my legs aren't nearly as dead as they have been in previous boots.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

NSXRguy said:


> i currently have sz10 k2 thraxis. recently removed the soles to make the toe box more comfortable.
> 
> what are the benefits of lighter weight boots on the mountain? i mostly just freeride.
> 
> ...


No, reduced boot weight gives you ZERO benefit while freeriding. It's nice to have (reduced weight), but it should never be why you get the boot (compared to fit or added support).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NSXRguy said:


> i currently have sz10 k2 thraxis. recently removed the soles to make the toe box more comfortable.
> 
> what are the benefits of lighter weight boots on the mountain? i mostly just freeride.
> 
> ...


You should get new boots. Not to get lighter ones, but cause yours clearly DON'T FIT YOU RIGHT. You took the insoles out for better fit. They actually just don't fit.

Hell most the time I have people getting thicker more supportive insoles. 

Go get fitted and buy what is most comfortable, disregard weight, looks, and flex (generally, don't get a straight up park boot like Hails or the new Salomon with the giant velcro strap...). You will get more "performance" out of your bindings anyway. Boots are mostly to keep your feet warm and comfy.


----------

